# My dog ate a WHOLE (raw) rib bone!



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I normally give Nova larger bones, but the lady at the store told me that these rib bones would be safe since Nova hasn't been a gulper (until last night, that is). I gave her the rib bone (approx. 6 inches long), and literally turned my head for two minutes to deal with Marley and poof and it was gone. She devoured the entire thing. Everything was fine last night. She had a bowl movement this morning as well. But this morning she vomited up a shard of bone. What should I do? I'm very tempted to get in the car and go to the emergency vet....


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

pawsaddict said:


> I'm very tempted to get in the car and go to the emergency vet....


That's what I would be doing. 

Have you contacted your vet yet? That's always the best thing to do when dealing with a medical situation, as opposed to consulting with potentially unequipped strangers over the internet. I'd give them a call and get their take on it. You'll get a much more solid response that way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> That's what I would be doing.
> 
> Have you contacted your vet yet? That's always the best thing to do when dealing with a medical situation, as opposed to consulting with potentially unequipped strangers over the internet. I'd give them a call and get their take on it. You'll get a much more solid response that way.
> 
> ...


I have called and left a message for her, just waiting to hear back. I was just looking for some advice in the meantime.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

*NOTE always important to get Vets opinion FIRST

I didnt see this early but a good emergency thing to learn is how to make a dog vomit. My Leo swallowed a bone once....I wasn't sure he did I didnt see him do it but the bone was gone and I just had this bad feeling.

Yellow mustard pour it down their gullet makes them throw up. you can do a water peroxide mixture too but not sure of the %. I always just use mustard. He barfed the bone up whole. Obviously its important to get the vets opinion FIRST. I called my vet and he told me to try to make the dog vomit it up first.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

How much yellow mustard Fade? Any special brand to use?

OP, how's your pup doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Wouldn't the bone be a problem coming back up? I'd leave it alone and let the stomach acids do their job. Of course contact the vet and keep him/her in the loop. I would want the dog to vomit in a vet's care in case a 6" bone did come up the wrong way and ripped a hole in the upper GIT. It does happen.

What kind of rib? Most dogs can motor right through a pork rib and many medium sized and larger dogs crunch up beef ribs easily. In her heyday 42 pound Sassy ate half a cooked beef rib before we noticed it was getting eaten rather than chewed. 

If a shard has appeared then possibly there were a few crunches in the rib after all - did you hear any at all? Broken up bone is more likely to digest than whole bone in my experience. Biggest chunk of raw Max has digested was a vertebra from an oxtail, about 1" across when he decided he didn't feel like chewing anymore. A rib is a lot bigger than that though.

Max is very quick about eating raw bones sometimes. I have counted him chomping a mere chicken wing 80x in less than a minute before downing it. Max is a senior dog that takes it easy and slow. I can see a young eager dog downing a rib safely in a short period of time. You were counting on it being a chew but maybe Nova considered this a crunchy treat. Cross your fingers, it is possible it was well chomped and will be digested just fine.

It may take several days for this to resolve. My mighty raw fed bone eater cannot digest cooked cartilage. It takes several days for his stomach to give up on it. He gets a stomach ache and vomits up the recognizable offending cartilage after several days.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I just pour enough down till they barf usually like uh half a bottle. no special brand ( not spicy tho!) and Kathyy thats why I said contact the vet first they should be able to tell you for each particular situation if the bones shape would be safe to vomit up. In my case it was a round sliced cooked ham bone the cats took out of the a container I put it on and threw it on the floor >.<


----------



## MarielSturrock (Oct 4, 2013)

Well if this thing persists again, you should definitely go look for a vet..that would be a great idea.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there an update?


----------

